# Wooden box projects and adventures



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

*How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*

Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.

So today I was up and down in the shop a little early. The new pup is pretty good about the loud noises…he helped me use my planer last night to make a bunch of new shavings for his little backyard area that doubles as my finish area….(one of these days when I hit the big time, I'll have to invest in a spray booth…but until then, it's outside for me…) I had found a nice little plan to make a box online http://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDFfree/99928091.pdf and thought, "Hey…I could make that…".

I find interesting pallets, break them down and plane them….not fun, but at least free, and I've found some interesting wood…found some walnut the other day that was so hidden in grunge, I didn't even realize what I had until I planed it!!

Anyhoo…I started out the day by making up a spline joint jig…easy peasy….scrap wood is my friend. The sides of the box went together nice and quick, cut the spline grooves (jig worked awesome), fit the base into the groove that I put in the sides, and all was right with the world. While the spline pieces were gluing in, I decided to start on the lid.

I thought things were going well, but as some things do, the top was going pear shaped and I was blissfully unaware…ok…try again….damn pears….try again…dang it…went through all the spare 3/4" mahogany, a nice piece of teak and then tried a piece of walnut…..I checked for square, checked my router settings, measured at least fifty times, and it was still not doing what it was supposed to do…kept going out of alignment and the router was removing too much so that it fit too loose in the base, and the angles were taking off too much near the base of the top and not giving a pleasing look when the box was together.

As you are probably aware, Steve Jobs passed recently, so there has been a lot about him on the news….so I had this stuck in my head about how he kept saying to think differently. Well…I figured if I was screwing up the directions so much…I should just get rid of the directions…..I ended up cutting a piece to fit the top opening pretty snug and then just shaved and sanded off the mistake from the bottom of one of the mahogany pieces, glued the new snug fitting piece on dead center and poof…lid that not only fits, but looks correct….

Ok…I know I cheated a bit, but it works…at least for now…next time I'll triple check again and see if the same thing happens….but I have another box plan in mind that I may try tomorrow.

Things I'll do different: use router bit to make the chamfer edges on the top, use higher contrast wood for the splines, not waste all day making one friggin little box….well…maybe the last one will happen again…that's half the fun after all…=0)

Currently that is just a little side project…I have two mini coffins (toe pincher caskets) that are getting their seal coat, and I need to make up a few more of those before Halloween…also have an idea for a larger coffin (about three feet) that I can make into a beast in a box type of banging prop for my store window….I'll post more on those later…

Please understand that this blog may be more for me to figure out stuff than whether or not I get feedback…but if you do have feedback…try and keep it constructive…the refinishing is my business, but the building aspect is just a side thing…not my specialty….and the wonky nature of the lid is just the latest in a long line of reasons that I don't actually build a lot….I'm just better at the refinishing!!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


Just my thoughts, but it ain't cheating if it works. One tip on blogging on LumberJocks. No pics, didn't happen. Translation: We want to see the box


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading your post, Susan. You do fine at blogging. All it is is telling a story. I would like to see a picture too though. Even of the finished box so that I have a clearer picture in my head. I found that people here (and most places) like pictures. I do too! 

As far as your day went, you aren't alone in doing thing over to make them work. Many times instructions are not correct or they aren't relevant to your tools or your application of the process and you need to throw them to the wind and go off in your own direction anyhow.

When I first started, this happened to me. Then it got to be so that I was throwing them to the wind more than reading them and I started designing on my own. It started a whole new career for me!

This is all part of the learning process. You are experiencing something that I think most woodworkers go through. It is at this point that some give up and others reinvent the project and make it work their own way. I see you doing this and I am happy for you! I think you did great!

Thanks for sharing your story with us. I think most of us like to see not only the successes that our fellow woodworkers experience, but also the difficulties that they had along the way. (Ironically, I wrote about this in my own blog this morning. I had the same type of day you did yesterday - trying and failing a couple of times before making things work!) It is very validating to hear that others go through this too.

Keep us posted and please add some pictures when you get the chance. Never be afraid to blog here. Everyone is helpful and nice and you may get some great advice on how to make things easier next time!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


Well now there are three of us that want to see the box. You started your business with as you put it" trial and error", how do you think any of us learn new things. I for one have more than my fair share of firewood projects but in the end some of the best ideas come from those mistakes. Besides you got the lid to fit right? That wasn't cheating that was adapting to the situation. I agree with Shella, many a instruction leaves a lot to be desired. Hang in there and you will be whipping out many a box in no time. Don PS. A picture of the pup would be welcome too.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


OK, gang, repeat after me:

We Want Pictures!

We Want Pictures!

We Want Pictures!

Repeat as needed until Susan posts pictures both the troublesome box and cute pup…

Seriously, I enjoyed this blog article and look forward to seeing more…

Herb


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


Ok! Ok!! I'll take some pics today!! LOL…in the mean time…here's a pic of the pup (and I only saw the notice today about the 'approval' since it was my first blog…) This is Gryphon out back with the wood shavings….he's a great shop helper!!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


Here's the much asked for pic of the box…I finished with the last coat of lacquer today and put a coat of wax on it..

..


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


I also want to thank all of you for the kind encouragement! This is a wonderful website!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


OK, I like the box a lot. I'm glad you shared it 

If that's the result of going against the plan, then I wouldn't go with the plans again


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


That's a COOL box! I think it looks nice! The finish is awesome and really brings out the grain of the wood. I think you did a fine job of building it. You should really be proud! Way to go! 

Sheila


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


Susan,

See, that wasn't too hard was it???

BTW, we all seem to like the box and most of us also like the pup.

Keep up the good work.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


BTW, you can NOW claim to be a blogger…


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


LOL…thanks everyone!! I'm glad you all like the box….and you'd like the pup too if you ever get to meet him!! I plan on definitely making up some more like this one….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


cool pup

and beautiful box

welcome to LJ's


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *How to screw up a box top in one short day...OR...how to waste a day making a tiny little box*
> 
> Ok…I'm not a blogger….never claimed to be…just thought I would post some of my shop adventures here. I'm a refinisher, but have been playing around with a few side projects to keep my mind sharp, and possibly make a little money on the side…maybe…one never knows.
> 
> ...


Thanks Patron!! Everyone here is so talented…it's nice that you all like my work!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

*Another great day in the shop...*

Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.

Today started off with "What am I gonna do today?"....I have several things that I want to do, but somehow I always end up doing something completely different, and today was no exception. Instead of using some of the smaller coffin bases that I have, I decided to take on a 'monster' size coffin…well…not really THAT big..but the biggest one I've done yet…I have the base made up, and am gluing up two pieces for the bottom part of the top (it's going to be at least two levels on the top…possibly more, I'll see where it takes me). I'll post pics as I go along. Overall it will be just under 20 inches long and about 10 inches at it's widest point. I plan on making this one a really nice one…I want to do trim around each section in walnut and then possibly add handles of some type to it. Again, I'll see where it takes me.

Basically, I start all my mini coffins from a basic plan. I found the directions (with the angles already figured out) on youtube. Here's the link: 



. Basically, I had to start and stop the video a couple of times to take notes, but it's the simplest plan yet that I have found. I also got some other plans (dimensions) for full size pincher toe coffins and then just scaled them down. But the angles are the same. I always make the mistake of not measuring out the points on the widest section, but it works out ok if your board of wood is not too wide. I've also found that it is fairly impossible for me to cut the base on my miter saw…I don't know why, but I'll get one side of the bottom part right, then the other side always goes wonky…I've tried flipping it, I've tried sawing with my left hand (the majority of the wood to the right of the blade…which I DON'T recommend, but then, there it is…)...all to no avail…so basically for the smaller ones, I cut the base on the bandsaw, and for the larger one I'm working on today, I was able to cut it with my circular saw…

I do all my cuts on my miter saw, but that thing is never really accurate, and honestly, my base is never quite perfect…but it's all good because my absolute favorite tool in my shop is my guillotine….kinda fits with the coffin theme, right?? LOL….so that allows me to shave off the angles to exactly what I need for each project. This takes a little time, but it's worth it. If you don't have one, and do a lot of miter joints, I highly recommend this little beauty…you can get them for a fair price on ebay…gotta love the ebay… I'll take some pics tomorrow, since everyone on here seems so keen on the pics!! I love that…and it does make a difference…Thanks to all who read my blog, I'm having fun with this, and I like to share…Happy Woodworking everyone!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


the days that you start by thinking of a project and end up getting carried away by a different one is always a good day in the shop… sounds like lots of fun. looking forward to seeing the monstreous coffin


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


Good to see more from you. Look forward to seeing pictures of these mini-coffins…

Herb


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


Hey PurpLev and HerbC….thanks…here's the start of the bigger coffin…today was a little slow. I'm figuring out how to do some mitered framework around each of the side sections, and getting the miters on the upright spots was giving me some brain pain…finally figured out that I could assemble the little 'frames' and then trim them up on the miter saw….they were too delicate for the guillotine…sadly, my right index finger was too delicate for it as well…gave myself a nice little slice!! LOL…it's all good though…stuck on a couple of band-aids and some blue painters tape to keep all the nasty out and I was back at it in no time! I have pics of just the coffin carcass right now…and I'm working the rest of the week with my contracting job, so I'll try and work on it in the evenings and then again on the weekend….The saw blade burns are, of course, needing to be sanded off…=0)


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


Susan,

You forgot the first rule of woodworking:

BE CAREFUL, CUT THE WOOD, NOT YOUR FLESH!

I can yell at you about this because I have learned the lesson the hard way.

Good photos of your project in progress. What is the finished product used for?

Take care.

Herb


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


I hear ya Herb….thing is, I tend to cut up my hands on a regular basis…I only know that it wasn't serious, because it was my right index finger and not my left one…I have three good scars on that one, so I know I don't have to worry as long as it's not that finger!! LOL…no matter how many little stickers are on a tool, eventually someone puts their hand near the blade!!! Dang thing was so sharp, I never even know when I did it…only had a small drop or two of blood, and if I hadn't noticed that, I would have never known it even happened!

Basically, they can be used for a variety of things. I happen to love Halloween, which is what interested me in them when I came across it on youtube. But they can be used for display, trinket boxes, and for the more practical, as a vessel for the remains of a pet that has passed on. (I think it might be a bit too creepy to keep human ashes in, but you could probably do that too…)...most of my smaller ones are really just trinket box size…I had a customer come in over the weekend who wanted one to bury his bird in, but I didn't have one that was the right size…(the one that I did have was a little more than he wanted to spend…not that they are terribly expensive, but he couldn't swing it…I've known the guy for a little while, he can barely keep his dog healthy….) I figured there are enough people out there who enjoy Halloween on a pretty grand scale, so I figured I'd make some up…I've sold two so far since I started making them last year…I don't plan to retire on it, but I figure maybe I'll get off my butt one of these days and put them up on ebay…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


I like these. I made a toe pincher for our dog we put down. I also made one as a tool caddy for my Incra miter gauge. I need to post that one. Be sure to post the finished project when you are done with them.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


Sure will Rance…sorry about your dog…I'm going to use one (probably this big one) for the ashes of two cats that I have and my dog that I had to have put down a couple of years ago…should be enough room for all three…this sucker's a big un'! We used to bury our pets in the backyard, but they changed all the laws and we can't do that now…last one to be buried back there was back in the mid 90's.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


Hi Susan,
Love those little coffins, and yes the best days are always the once that carry us away (except when i a coffin).
Looking good from here, and I look forward to see more.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads….I'll be working more on it tomorrow…thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

MadJester said:


> *Another great day in the shop...*
> 
> Well…on my last blog I posted the pic of my box, and that was after I finished it up today…I used an alcohol based stain on the lid that I make up myself, left the base unstained and then gave it a coat of wax…I used car wax on this one…mainly because I have it, and also because my van is in such a state that I'm sure the wax would never do it any good.
> 
> ...


Life is sweet when we remember to see it.
Smiles.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

*Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*

Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….

I've had several problems due to this issue, which are not really apparent in the pics that follow. My miters don't all line up as cleanly as I'd anticipated, and because of this the CA glue that I use to temporarily hold the 'frames' together snap either when I'm trying to make the upright angle, or they snapped when I brad nailed them to the carcass. The second issue wasn't so much of a problem, but did cause a few of the better miters to not look as nice.

The pics show the 'frames' on the carcass, and I've filled in all the brad spots with epoxy putty…I'm using Mohawk brand right now, but Qwikwood is good too…both take stain very nicely (for the type of stain I usually use which is the alcohol powders that I mix up myself…it's ok with the danish oil, but not as good and usually needs touchups with that method). It's hard to see in the pics, but there is a lot of filler on it…but I think I have a plan in mind for the larger spots on the corners that won't really work well with a touchup….but I'll leave that as a surprise for later. There is also some gap along the top…again, I think I have a plan for that….




























I thought for sure I'd have the bottom part of the coffin top cut out today, but the 'frames' gave me such a time that I didn't get to it…perhaps tomorrow if I don't take a day off…we'll see….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


what with all the glitches
this looks very nicely done

and you are learning so much

that can be more rewarding 
than the work sometimes

keep at it
and keep us posted too


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


Thanks Patron….hopefully when it's all said and done, the little glitches will be so blended in that it fools the eye…at least, that's my goal!! LOL


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


I almost forgot about my shop dog Gryphon….he had a long day guarding the shop for me…


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


Susan,

Gryphon is really laying down on the job there… Great picture.

I think your best method to perfect the angles on the sides of the frame pieces would be a shooting board and hand plane. The board could be made to the specific angle you need and a good sharp plane would shave the side grain pieces slick as your guillotine does the endgrain cuts…

Good Luck. Give Gryphon a pat on the belly and play fetch with him for a few minutes, he'll love you even more…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


That's a great idea Herb…I was even thinking about making up a small block of wood cut to the angle and then using that as a holder and then sanding the frame piece down to the correct angle…(the block would only hold the wood on the plate of my disc sander, not touch the sandpaper…) I'm a little cash strapped, and like to use the tools I already have in the shop…I just wouldn't use a planer enough with the refinishing to justify a purchase right now…but it seems that your idea is spot on….thanks!!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


Susan,

I certainly understand the need to conserve monetary funds in this economic climate (ie, I've been broke so long it feels normal now…)

Making a shooting board to use sandpaper block would work. One of the ShopNotes magazines a while back had an article about shooting boards that included using a sanding block instead of a plane…

Good Luck with it.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


Thanks Herb…I'll try it out the next time…I've got those little 'frames' on now, and they're not coming off anytime soon!! LOL


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


Susan,

Getting close to Halloween. Hope you're getting close to finishing the small coffin box.

Enjoy! Give Gryphon and extra hug and a good long romp outside, he'll think you're the absolute best!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


Well, what with the storm and customer jobs 'getting in the way' (LOL)...I'm just getting to some of the finish work….I'll have pics posted later today with more of the progress….totally didn't make it in time for Halloween, but no biggie….I've got the top finished and the sealer coat on and am doing some other work on it, but I'll let you see what that is when I post the pics!!! Have a great day!!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Why epoxy putty is my new besty friend....*
> 
> Well…I was able to do a little bit more on the coffin today, and I'm still not 100% happy with the way the miter corners of the little 'frames' are coming out, but I'm pushing forward with the project, as I have decided to use it for myself instead of trying to sell it…I'll consider it a learning project and leave it at that…still not sure how the best way is to get the uprights angled correctly…I'm so used to using my guillotine that I've become spoiled by it, but when I use it for the sides of the little 'frames' it splits it like a log….
> 
> ...


Just wanted to let you all know (for anyone following this blog) that I did post a new blog entry with new pics of the progress I've made on the casket….thanks!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

*Really getting it closer to completed now!*

Hello all!! I know it's been a little while since I've blogged, but I have been busy….and I've done a bit more work on the small coffin. It's looking better, but still not quite done yet. I am satisfied (not happy…but it's all a learning process…)...with the look of the piece. I definitely know what I will do differently in the future!! Here are some updated pics, starting with the top being partially completed, then the first part of the process of finishing…it's had a coat of sealer (gloss lacquer) then some imitation silver leaf with some faux finishing done to it to help tone it down and make it not so glaringly shiny.

Working up the top…sorry…didn't get a pic with the last piece of the lid on…you'll see in in the pics further down.




























The following three pics are the first stage of the leafing process:




























Toned down the leaf…hope it is a notable difference in the pics…not sure how well it will show up on here:




























Still don't know whether to make handles or use some old hepplewhite handles that I have laying around…not sure how that will look, so I'm leaving it open for now…Hope you all have an awesome day!! I'll be working on this again next week!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Really getting it closer to completed now!*
> 
> Hello all!! I know it's been a little while since I've blogged, but I have been busy….and I've done a bit more work on the small coffin. It's looking better, but still not quite done yet. I am satisfied (not happy…but it's all a learning process…)...with the look of the piece. I definitely know what I will do differently in the future!! Here are some updated pics, starting with the top being partially completed, then the first part of the process of finishing…it's had a coat of sealer (gloss lacquer) then some imitation silver leaf with some faux finishing done to it to help tone it down and make it not so glaringly shiny.
> 
> ...


Just as a side note…the holidays in the leaf are intentional….=0)

Oh, and there is a coat of danish oil under the seal coat…..


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

MadJester said:


> *Really getting it closer to completed now!*
> 
> Hello all!! I know it's been a little while since I've blogged, but I have been busy….and I've done a bit more work on the small coffin. It's looking better, but still not quite done yet. I am satisfied (not happy…but it's all a learning process…)...with the look of the piece. I definitely know what I will do differently in the future!! Here are some updated pics, starting with the top being partially completed, then the first part of the process of finishing…it's had a coat of sealer (gloss lacquer) then some imitation silver leaf with some faux finishing done to it to help tone it down and make it not so glaringly shiny.
> 
> ...


Hi Susan,
That looks so cool now.
I love the effect that it gave after you toned down the leaf gold, I also thought it was too noisy first.
I almost get a little scared now looking at the project.
(http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/25940 check my answer to you here).
Nice to see you around,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

*Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*

So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


----------



## PERLarryC (Feb 14, 2014)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


It came out very nice Sue.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


A fitting tribute to your old friends (the dog and two cats, I mean). Thanks for posting.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


Thank you PER Larry and Martyn…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


Well thats a very nice result to see.

The leafing process is something I would be interested in following up.
I made a couple of coffins/caskets many years ago and then a chisel box using rub and buff but that was the closest to leafing I got.

A fitting result and memorial to your expired companions, just out of interest how did you get the remains in the coffin?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


Hey Sue, well done tribute…....

The details are great…..sad for the loss of the companions..


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


Pssst I bought this kit today










All I need to do now is learn how to use it.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


Thanks all!

Rob…I received the cremains in a tin (or a small box for one of them) and they were all in a plastic bag….so I just placed the plastic bags inside the little coffin….I don't think I could fit another in there…maybe one more…not sure…definitely not my pup when he goes…maybe I could squeeze a cat in there…(ugh…that's a rather morbid thought…but there it is…)

As for the gold leaf…I use Rolco guilding size…I like the tack it has…as for the leaf…I always use fake gold (or fake silver unless I come across the real thing…)...with the fake stuff, you can play with the color using brass tarnishing liquid…I'm not a master at it…I learned how to do it when I worked for a custom furniture company…and if it's a bit messy, that's ok because I distress it anyway…holidays or spots that don't take the leaf are ok, as they add to the look…after all that, I spray it with lacquer and then can apply some burnt umber mixed with black paint and daub it on…then the remaining coats of lacquer….again…just adds to the distressed look…..I've never used the water based size…so I can't speak to that….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


Sue, thanks for the blog and the finished project post. Waiting (forgetting) to post for a couple of years sounds like something I would do! I really like the silver-leaf solution. Reminded me of doing similar 'leafing' (the fake stuff) when I was a kid at my grandma's, over a poured plaster something or other. The crack in the lid just adds to the history of the piece.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MadJester said:


> *Just got reminded that I never put up the end result!*
> 
> So here is the final look on the small coffin…it has the cremains of my previous dog and two cats. My friend brought me the small handles and the lovely marquetry pice that I used on the lid…


Thanks Candy….I seriously have the memory span of a gnat sometimes. The leaf work is dead easy to do….if you are going for a distressed look…I've never attempted a high end item, getting it all flat and even can be a pain…It was a good thing that Rob sent me a message!!


----------

